# Player/GM looking for investigators in NW Ark area



## Ultrazen (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm looking for gamers interested in a Call of Cthulhu or similar style game in the NW Arkansas area. I'm familiar with d20 but have no problems taking up another system. I have GM experience with D&Dd20 and will consider GMing if necessary to get things going. Will consider other games also. I already have one prospective player, so about 3 or so more would be great. Please reply if you are interested in forming a new group or have an existing group that could accommodate one or two more. Thanks.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 7, 2005)

There used to be a convention in Fayetteville called Razorbattles.  They still put that on?  That's how I met a group when I lived there.


----------



## Ultrazen (Apr 8, 2005)

As far as I know Razorbattles are no more. I'm aware of a couple of other gaming outlets though, but I doubt that everyone else in the area is. Hence the post here. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------

